
How to review code and *not* alienate people - maephisto
https://medium.com/@Maephisto/how-to-review-code-and-not-alienate-people-8425011fba09
======
kmuller
Sounds like a good idea. Have you actually tried this "in production"?

~~~
maephisto
Yes, trialed and proven.

